# Best Program for creating a database project.



## Navster (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok... So i want to start a project, I considered using Microsoft Access, but i don't think it has as much versatility as other programs out there on the market for the sort of thing that i want to create, so i am looking for other programs and options to create my project.

My project is for a Night club, the Night club has 5 bars 2 of the bars have 2 tills (cash registers) and 3 of the bars have 3 tills on them.

What i want to do is create a complete till system that has a main server that holds complete stock details, what needs re-ordering which bar needs re-stocking... etc etc... But it also needs to have a touch screen till system that the bartenders will use to serve the drinks and take cash.
Everything will be measured by shots and beer by pints and the bottles and cans too. 

So this database will need to be quite complex to manage all of these bars yet display a simple view so that it can be easily implemented and easy to learn how to use it.

I am wondering what type of program i should use to create a database like this.

Thanks a lot for reading, i hope what i said is easy to understand and you can get a clear understanding of what i mean.

Kind Regards,
Navster


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

It doesn't sound like you have the skill set to pull this off. I've built inventory programs before and it's not an easy task. It sounds like you want a POS system on top of that, which is very very complex once you dig into it.

If it were me, since my skill set largely includes web application development, I would put together a PHP and MySQL or PostgreSQL setup. Even though I do this for a living - that's an incredible amount of work. I own a cafe, and I don't even want to do that much work putting one in there haha. You'd really be better off buying a night club/bar POS system. They're not cheap or anything, but worth it.


----------



## Navster (Nov 25, 2008)

I understand what you mean, but i would like to learn. I don't think it'd ever actually get used, but i want to try and see how far i get. Just as sort of some side project that i have a reason to learn how to create such complex databases. I was thinking of using something like oracle but was wondering if there is any other better programs for creating something like this.

I built an inventory program for a pizzeria before in college but that was all done using Access and wasn't as professional as i'd like this one to be, but it worked fine as to printing monthly reports of stock usage, profit margins, invoices and all the orders if needed. It also gave yearly reports over a calendar of sales and takings.

Was just thinking to maybe upgrade to a better program than Access.

So you suggest it should be PHP and MySQL based? i'm quite familiar with MySQL but when it comes to PHP i'm clueless lol, never even tried with PHP but i could learn.


----------

